# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstelen

## JoanDArc

Mijn naam is Joan

----------


## JoanDArc

Moet natuurlijk zijn: even voorstellen

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Joan, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Elisabeth9

JoanDArc: Hallo Joan....veel gezelligheid en informatie wens ik je toe op deze mooie site ...ik zie net pas je berichtje..

ook zie ik een prachtig paardenhoofd op de foto die je geplaatst hebt!...prettige dag...

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------

